# Lip balm worth it ? Creams ?



## Reeseysbees (May 31, 2015)

I presently supplement honey sales with a small amount of candle sales. Question is...is there any return on investment with lip balms and creams etc. Is production cost effective after labor/materials/packaging? Any hints as to startup setups, sources, etc.....? Thanks


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

Lip balm is incredibly simple and cheap to make. I use don’t sell a lot of them by themselves, but put them in gift sets with honey and soap. They used to cost me roughly $.12 a stick to make. I now put a snazzy $.20 label on it though that looks good, but puts my cost up to to $.32 a tube. Hard to say how profitable it actually is, but I sell a lot of the gift sets. Are they buying the honey, the soap or the balm? I don’t know.


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

All wax products are worth it. Do the math. Like PSM said, roughly $.32/tube. We sell ours for $3 a tube. You won't find a better margin anywhere. But it is a small item so it takes a lot of sales to bring in much revenue. We sell them individually as well as in a gift set and have acquired some loyal customers who really love our product.


----------

